# Arc Audio PS8 PRO - Released



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Post from Facebook.

Happy Sunday ARC Audio fans. We know you have been waiting and that time is NOW. NOW SHIPPING TO US CUSTOMERS, the PS8-Pro hits the ground running with multiple championships and awards in hand. Stay tuned for the independent product reviews and the product spotlight. For more details and software downloads please visit- https://www.arcaudio.com/store?p=182414

FOR INTERNATIONAL CUSTOMERS WE ANTICIPATE TO BEGIN SHIPPING TO OUR DISTRIBUTORS IN THE NEXT 30 DAYS.

https://www.arcaudio.com/store?p=182414


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting.

From the "Specifications" Section on their website:

"Crossovers - Phase Correct AP/HP/LP/BP all channels"

Does this mean that the xover filters don't induce phase shift? FIR?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

upmixing and chaining DSPs (single window of control software) are interesting features.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's 
Phase Correct AP/HP/LP/BP all channels

Dont see FIR filters

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Rather wait for the DSP Pro 3 or a bargain on the Brax DSP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Post from Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still only 8 channels????? Smh. This is not competing with others in the same price range. But I’m glad it’s finally out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> Still only 8 channels????? Smh. This is not competing with others in the same price range. But I’m glad it’s finally out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PS8 indicates 8channels.
I'm sure PS16 will be dropping soon.  
Either way, the feature updates i like a lot and having full control of the dsp from the PSC controller is what i like the most. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I got to see the Beta software last year at CES. I think there is a lot of potential in the new DSP. I'm interested to see how the upmixer works. I tried to download and install the software, but got the following error message on my Windows 7 machine. 

"This installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer package."


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Interesting. I installed it on my windows 7 box without issues this afternoon.

Are you sure you have permissions and UAC is turned off.?

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I got to see the Beta software last year at CES. I think there is a lot of potential in the new DSP. I'm interested to see how the upmixer works. I tried to download and install the software, but got the following error message on my Windows 7 machine.
> 
> "This installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer package."


FYI

Software Interface
Windows PC Required (Windows 8 & Windows 10)

Windows OS Notice
Note that the Pro-Series software is ONLY recommended for use with authentic licensed versions of the Windows Operating system. Use of counterfeit, cracked or hacked versions are not guaranteed to work and can cause unwanted and/or undesired results while using any ARC branded DSP or ANY DSP on the market. Use of anything other than an authentic licensed version of Windows will void ALL warranty and support of ARC Audio DSP products and its user interface


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Does this thing do stereo to 5.1 upmixing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

upmixing is listed as a feature, yes.


----------



## mawills (Aug 21, 2018)

I like the fact that it is Maestro AR compatible. For me, that is the only way to integrate into my factory HU. Aftermarket is not an option.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

mawills said:


> I like the fact that it is Maestro AR compatible. For me, that is the only way to integrate into my factory HU. Aftermarket is not an option.


Same here.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm wondering who designed their upmixing algorithm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

they posted a more detailed PDF this week - http://www.arcaudio.com/sites/default/files/2019-01/ProDSP Platform Writeup reduced_0.pdf


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Still curious about the "phase-correct" crossovers:

"Next, the crossover section provides access to Phase Correct and channel-linkable Butterworth, Linkwitz-Riley, Bessel, Variable-Q and four different choices of Chebyshev response filters. The crossover slopes are adjustable to 6, 12, 18, 24, 30, 26, 42 or 48 dB/Octave steps (depending on the filter type selected) and can be set at any frequency from 20 Hz to 22kHz in 0.1 Hz increments. "

Does this mean 0 phase rotation from the HP/LP filters?


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Even the old non pro version says 'phase correct'

But i dunno

Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

The LR crossovers are amplitude correct when using 24 dB / octave slope This means that their amplitudes sum to 0 dB at all frequencies when the crossover frequencies are the same. If you invert the phase (in the delay tab) then the 12 dB / octave crossovers are amplitude correct. 

Basically, a Butterworth filter acts like a Butterworth filter. They are "Correct" to their original designs. Don't mistake this as being some kind of "Phase Linear" or non-phase shifting crossover.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

nah thats awesome good to know,

does anyone know if this features swappable op amps 

and the oems dac and op amp that its shipping with


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> The LR crossovers are amplitude correct when using 24 dB / octave slope This means that their amplitudes sum to 0 dB at all frequencies when the crossover frequencies are the same. If you invert the phase (in the delay tab) then the 12 dB / octave crossovers are amplitude correct.
> 
> Basically, a Butterworth filter acts like a Butterworth filter. They are "Correct" to their original designs. Don't mistake this as being some kind of "Phase Linear" or non-phase shifting crossover.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


so its a, you know.. normal crossover


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Fancy wording cause confusion to the hopeful


----------



## Valdemar (Aug 19, 2014)

That price though. I might mess up and cave on something like this. I've been out of the DSP game for a while but this sounds dope. 

As for the crossovers.. does it attenuate frequencies below/above what I tell it to? because that's what I need :laugh:


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> The LR crossovers are amplitude correct when using 24 dB / octave slope This means that their amplitudes sum to 0 dB at all frequencies when the crossover frequencies are the same. If you invert the phase (in the delay tab) then the 12 dB / octave crossovers are amplitude correct.
> 
> Basically, a Butterworth filter acts like a Butterworth filter. They are "Correct" to their original designs. Don't mistake this as being some kind of "Phase Linear" or non-phase shifting crossover.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


You actually get a 3db boost at the crossover freq if you invert the phase on a 12db Butterworth slope. It will not sum flat.

If you want a flat sum, either LR 24dB slope or BW 18dB slope.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> so its a, you know.. normal crossover


Exactly

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

hdrugs said:


> nah thats awesome good to know,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think so.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

iirc more tech, same enclosure meant more SMT devices and less swappable/socketed devices.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is this a completely new board design and implementation? What are the new DAC/ADC Chips used? New software is better than the old. Nice.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

New board, new chips, software is very similar to old with new features and addons to make tuning simpler, faster and in my opinion better than the competition. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

captainobvious said:


> What are the new DAC/ADC Chips?


DAC sounds a lot like the AK4458VN. But they don’t state the SNR specs so I can’t say for sure.


----------



## TheLex (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a bit confused re the ARC DSP. It states it's compatible with the Maestro AR that I would use for my Ford Superduty with the Sony "upgraded" sound system. How does this particular DSP differ from any of the other units on the market? I'm trying to maintain functionality of my steering wheel controls, chimes, nav, etc., that comes through my center channel speaker.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

TheLex said:


> I'm a bit confused re the ARC DSP. It states it's compatible with the Maestro AR that I would use for my Ford Superduty with the Sony "upgraded" sound system. How does this particular DSP differ from any of the other units on the market? I'm trying to maintain functionality of my steering wheel controls, chimes, nav, etc., that comes through my center channel speaker.


The Maestro AR requires the use of "compatible" DSPs or DSP/Amp combo units. It can't be used with just any DSP (Dayton, JL, Helix, MiniDSP, ect. will not work with it).

Quoted from the Maestro AR website:
"Universal amplifier replacement interface for select Chrysler and Ford vehicles. Enables the seamless integration of a compatible aftermarket amplifier while retaining the vehicle's factory radio. Compatible with select *Kenwood* and *Audison* amplifiers sold separately."

So apparently these new Arc products can be added to that limited list.


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Regardless of what dac they use, they done great work with the orginal ps8

I really curious of the op amps

Eventually someone would give us a review


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So anyone lay eyes on the board yet? 
I imagine the board is completely new design. 

Typically the design will get tweaked by the engineers at the “brand” company (Arc) in collaboration with the CM (contract manufacturer) who builds them. Then a metric ton of em ride over on the water to find out about a bug after you receive in a good 5,000 of them. Haha. Can ya tell I’m jaded? I get to deal with that these days. 

But on the new Pro, word is op amps can’t be upgraded like the standard PS8?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Babs said:


> So anyone lay eyes on the board yet?
> I imagine the board is completely new design.
> 
> Typically the design will get tweaked by the engineers at the “brand” company (Arc) in collaboration with the CM (contract manufacturer) who builds them. Then a metric ton of em ride over on the water to find out about a bug after you receive in a good 5,000 of them. Haha. Can ya tell I’m jaded? I get to deal with that these days.
> ...


New board from the ground up.
Opamps are soldered to the board

When I get a chance I'll take some photos of the board.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Didnt see this posted yet. 

https://www.pasmag.com/technology/test-reports/arc-audio-ps8-pro-dsp-processor-review

This unit has me very intrigued. Have been tossing around the idea of picking up a Helix MKII and director but, this may just be a better option. 

Anyone see a cost yet?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Didnt see this posted yet.
> 
> https://www.pasmag.com/technology/test-reports/arc-audio-ps8-pro-dsp-processor-review
> 
> ...




I recently puller my modified DSP Pro mk2 and sold it. I'm waiting on my PS8pro so in the meantime to have tunes for my everyday commute I installed a Ps850.
The PS850 is a 50x8 amplifier w PS8pro DSP built in.
I'm running my entire system using this amp and it's taking the place of (2) Arc SE4200 that ran the front stage.

After about 15min of clicking thru all the menus and going through the mixer to route signal and then a quick phone call to realize that I grabbed the wrong rca that went to my sub amp, I was up and tuning.

I'm VERY impressed with the tuning ease and ability. Everything is right there in front of me to see what I need to see. Just like the ps8, when using graphics eq u can easily see what adjustments are made on the other channels , something the Helix can't do without clicking on that channel...

Imo even with the major decrease in power on my front stage, the whole stage opened up more. My car is normally wide but now it doesn't feel or sound like it's compressed on it's width like the windows were opened and allowed the sound to just open up.

I've only spent maybe 1.5hr tuning with it but I am thoroughly impressed with what it can do.
I'll hopefully get more time this weekend to play with it more now that I got longer usb micro cable to run from back to front.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> I recently puller my modified DSP Pro mk2 and sold it. I'm waiting on my PS8pro so in the meantime to have tunes for my everyday commute I installed a Ps850.
> The PS850 is a 50x8 amplifier w PS8pro DSP built in.
> I'm running my entire system using this amp and it's taking the place of (2) Arc SE4200 that ran the front stage.
> 
> ...


I've got my PS8PRO in the car and a PS8-50 in my house running fully active off a cascade power supply. I love everything about the PS8PRO software and how you can do 95% of the tuning on the controller.

I had the PS8-50 in my car for a few weeks without disappointment. Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can install it in my wife's truck. Build log is a coming.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good one for the truck. 
Looks like you can bridge channels also. That’s a big plus over the Helix DSP/amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

New Firmware update Posted

March 4, 2019
Download Desktop version 1.0.0.35


Desktop:

Input clipping / low level indicators were not showing.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Updates available....simple fix

March 15, 2019
Download Desktop version 1.0.0.36
This link always redirects to the latest version.

Desktop:

PSC password fix.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

New Firmware Posted

March 15, 2019
Download Desktop version 1.0.0.36
This link always redirects to the latest version.

Desktop:

PSC password fix.


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

So, can this actually properly mix center and rear fill?

This is on the specs page, but I see zero mention of it anywhere else:
"Input Signal Mixer:
Yes - 10-Channels In (Including Digital) x 10-Channels Out (Including Up-Mixer Out)"

If it doesn't do center/fill up-mixing, what exactly is that specification referring to?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tenx82 said:


> So, can this actually properly mix center and rear fill?
> 
> This is on the specs page, but I see zero mention of it anywhere else:
> "Input Signal Mixer:
> ...


Yes it's upmixer is PL2


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mic10is said:


> Yes it's upmixer is PL2


PL2 as in Dolby Pro Logic II? I don't see reference to that anywhere. I'd think that would be a pretty notable feature?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

tenx82 said:


> So, can this actually properly mix center and rear fill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it can do 10 channels out?? Or 8? I’m confused by this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

MrGreen83 said:


> So it can do 10 channels out?? Or 8? I’m confused by this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not alone. The details/specifications on this thing are very unclear to me.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> So it can do 10 channels out?? Or 8? I’m confused by this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PS"8" 
I see 8 physical outputs? 
Where or how are you confused by this.


Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

With my truck
I plan to use channels 1 thru 6 in a typical 3way approach.
Channel 7 for center(upmixer/matrix routing)
Channel 8 for Sub



Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

AVIDEDTR said:


> PS"8"
> I see 8 physical outputs?
> Where or how are you confused by this.


Because of the specification I mention above.

"Input Signal Mixer:

Yes - 10-Channels In (Including Digital) x 10-Channels Out (Including Up-Mixer Out)"


----------



## Zoom_M5 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mic10is said:


> Yes it's upmixer is PL2


In the CES 2018 thread there was a post indicating Arc is not using a true upmixer. Where did you get the info that it has the Dolby algorithm?



rton20s said:


> (snip)
> 
> The Arc PS8 Pro has A LOT of really cool features. Fred was kind enough to demonstrate the software for several of us. It is going to be very powerful and excellent for everything from simple vehicle integration to very, very advanced tuning. I do fear that the interface and capabilities will be quite overwhelming for most novice timers. This is NOT a starter DSP (go talk to Geoff at PE), it is called PS8 Pro for a reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Yes it's upmixer is PL2




Lies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Zoom_M5 said:


> In the CES 2018 thread there was a post indicating Arc is not using a true upmixer. Where did you get the info that it has the Dolby algorithm?





tonynca said:


> Lies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was my quote that was pulled from the CES 2018 thread. I relayed the information I was given at the time. It doesn't mean something hasn't changed since. Mic10is is the only person I have seen mention PL2. It would be great if we could get confirmation one way or the other from Arc.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

New Update Available

Desktop:

Meter bug fixes.

PS8 Pro Firmware 10052:

Supports additional PSC Mute features.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have both a PS8pro and 850 ...also on Team Arc. In my experience using the upmixer and what I've been told is that it's a version of pl2. My initial thought when I tried it that it was DTS, but was told a few times it's a version of PL2


----------



## Zoom_M5 (Oct 28, 2017)

I asked Arc Tech Support about the upmixer algorithm, here is their response:

"The PS8 Pro has some very simple center processing. It does not use the licensed processes like Logic7."


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Zoom_M5 said:


> I asked Arc Tech Support about the upmixer algorithm, here is their response:
> 
> "The PS8 Pro has some very simple center processing. It does not use the licensed processes like Logic7."


The alogorythm is going to be rewritten. It doesn't work that well for auto purposes


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Version 10065 released.

New muting features added.
PSC bug fixes.

Works great

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

1.0.0.66 was just released this morning.

What's New:

Desktop: 


Fixed missing serial number in support file
Added a support button on the Firmware tab
Recalling a file did not update the include checkboxes on the remote tab
Added DC protect logging
Additional support for ADS/Maestro
Additional support for Wi-Fi OTA firmware updates
 
PS8 Pro Firmware 10073: 



Added DC protect logging
Additional support for ADS/Maestro
Added backup storage for settings
Additional support for Wi-Fi OTA firmware updates

Screen Shots:

Input Gain Wizard:









(BETA) Adv Parametric Tuning:









(BETA) Adv 1/3 Octave Tuning









Maestro Support:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Meh. Still 8 channels. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*PS8 Pro Fixes and Updates*
*August 24 2020*
Download Desktop version 10099
This *link *redirects to the latest version.
Desktop:


ADS / Maestro integration
Added Touch Parametric
Integration with Room EQ Wizard
Auto-EQ via REW
Added selectable Noise Gate
Noise reduction
Bug fixes


PS8 Pro Firmware 10103:


Supports new features
Bug fixes


----------



## Aj2thec2 (Jun 20, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck with the new REW feature?
I can’t get txt files to work, or the SW to register the rew files.

While Im at it, what is the best community forum for PS8 help? It’s is no easy for me to pick up the phone and call Arc being on the other side of the world.


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

Tag for auto eq info.


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

Aj2thec2 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with the new REW feature?
> I can’t get txt files to work, or the SW to register the rew files.
> 
> While Im at it, what is the best community forum for PS8 help? It’s is no easy for me to pick up the phone and call Arc being on the other side of the world.



Bringing this back up. 

Is there a better forum for the PS8 Pro / PS8-50? 

I bought the ARC processors for their perceived better sonic qualities. Now I wish I'd bought helix stuff because it's easier to find usage info on the ole interwebz...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mooster1223 said:


> Bringing this back up.
> 
> Is there a better forum for the PS8 Pro / PS8-50?
> 
> I bought the ARC processors for their perceived better sonic qualities. Now I wish I'd bought helix stuff because it's easier to find usage info on the ole interwebz...


What do you need assistance with?


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

AVIDEDTR said:


> What do you need assistance with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I'll go back and watch all of thr arc audio YouTube videos. 

But, for instance, how do I adjust the gain on my PS8-50? Does it just auto adjust? 

I'm running a pioneer 4660 head unit and wonder if I would get better input/ output running high level vs low level. 

It just seems that there are less users of arc audio processors, therefore there is less knowledge being shared. 

I'll try and compile list of specific questions.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mooster1223 said:


> I'll go back and watch all of thr arc audio YouTube videos.
> 
> But, for instance, how do I adjust the gain on my PS8-50? Does it just auto adjust?
> 
> ...


You can adjust gain from Output part of the software. I have used Helix, Minidsp,Arc, Mosconi etc etc and I think Arc is up there in terms of options in the software. I find it more feature rich than Helix also sometimes as well. For example there is a upmixer, better clipping detector (input or output), REW integration is also there and many more.

You can also adjust input voltage from software itself under input menu

Let us know if u need help with any features

Sent from my IN2021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

piyush7243 said:


> You can adjust gain from Output part of the software. I have used Helix, Minidsp,Arc, Mosconi etc etc and I think Arc is up there in terms of options in the software. I find it more feature rich than Helix also sometimes as well. For example there is a upmixer, better clipping detector (input or output), REW integration is also there and many more.
> 
> You can also adjust input voltage from software itself under input menu
> 
> ...


Thanks for reaching out. You mention "REW integration" but that's also one of my questions and frustrations. There is no straight forward description of how to integrate the REW file to the PS8 to use it for "auto tune".

I had a kicker key 200.4 for a short spell. The auto tune feature on that little amp was nothing short of amazing for the cost and lack of complexity. Was it perfect? Absolutely not. Did it sound "good" after 5 minutes? Absolutley! 

Are there any guides or videos avalible for setting the input voltage under the input menu?


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think there is a guide. I can create a short video about REW Autotune and share with you. Also for the input level setting. You will have to check the output level of ur HU and then set it accordingly. You will have to keep an eye on clipping indicator to check the input level and then manage gains accordingly

Sent from my IN2021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

I look forward to the link to your video. I'll have to look into setting the input / output levels.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

piyush7243 said:


> You can adjust gain from Output part of the software. I have used Helix, Minidsp,Arc, Mosconi etc etc and I think Arc is up there in terms of options in the software. I find it more feature rich than Helix also sometimes as well. For example there is a upmixer, better clipping detector (input or output), REW integration is also there and many more.
> 
> You can also adjust input voltage from software itself under input menu
> 
> ...


How would you rate the PS8 Pro in terms of overall sound quality in comparison to Helix?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

dlheman said:


> How would you rate the PS8 Pro in terms of overall sound quality in comparison to Helix?


Sound quality is better than the Helix.
I ran a fully modified Helix Dsp Pro with upgraded opamps, and tweaks.. 
A stock Ps8 and ps8pro sound better.
More open and detailed. Helix has a warmth to the sound that masks some resolution.
Without making a direct comparison it's hard to even notice.

The Helix is a very capable dsp. It has a better looking gui and allows for all pass filters , whereas the Arc dsp do not.
But the ps8pro allows for geq and peq to be used simultaneously and for me is easier to use .


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Sound quality is better than the Helix.
> I ran a fully modified Helix Dsp Pro with upgraded opamps, and tweaks..
> A stock Ps8 and ps8pro sound better.
> More open and detailed. Helix has a warmth to the sound that masks some resolution.
> ...


Thank you for the input!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess if I have to describe the Helix DSP Pro is it doesn't sound exciting. Prior to DSP Pro I was using Alpine H701 and that sounded very exciting and closer to live sounding with huge sound stage. DSP Pro is smoother, but everything else seems lacking behind in comparison. 

So anyway, I hope the PS8 Pro can bring back that excitement I get from the H701.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So I have been playing around with the PS8 PRO software (offline) to get myself familiar with the software, and I noticed something strange with the EQ slider; it only works on channel 1 and not on any other channel. And the EQ slider bar will remain at whatever I did on channel even though I have unchecked it and move on to other channel. I can see from the Plot graph that the EQ on channel 2 can be applied, but the EQ slider will not show what I did on channel 2 and only displays what I did on channel 1.

Is this normal?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

on the eq tab, you check the box (top area) next to the channel (or channels) you want to manipulate EQ bands on.

in the following screenshot, you can see they've linked channels 3 and 4 (left rs 3.0+right rs 3.0) to manipulate 2500hz (band 22) to -2.7db. q is still default 4.30.


https://i0.wp.com/www.bestcaraudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/ARC-DSP-Software.jpg?ssl=1



i don't usually watch the plot to see how stuff changes as i'm changing it, but it behaves correctly.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes I did check the box of the channel I want to EQ, but only channel 1 will move the EQ slider. And also, when I check channel 2 box, the eq slider is still showing the eq slider of channel 1 but it won’t slide at all even.

I tried the PS8 software and its working fine.

very weird!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So this is channel one with EQ applied:









And now I move on to channel two: and the EQ slider shows the exact same one as channel one.









And then if I increase one of the EQ in channel, the graph stays the same but the gain value next to the channel 2 (speaker 2) actually increased to +20db and backed up by the graph plot.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i wonder if it's a bug in offline mode, it doesn't behave like that when attached to a dsp. i was able to reproduce it though.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> i wonder if it's a bug in offline mode, it doesn't behave like that when attached to a dsp. i was able to reproduce it though.


Thank you for the feedback!  

I tested it offline on my other laptop and it does the same thing, and if you saw the same thing but it is infact ok during online mode then I am ready to buy this DSP. 

How do yours like it so far?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

been running it about 18 mos. so far, so good. i went from a helix pro mk2 to a ps8pro+minidsp 2x4 (rear-fill). my experience is the same as mic10s.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds great!

And what is this surround mode 1 to 5 anyway? They left this topic blank in the manual. I know its already mentioned here that the PS8 Pro can do simple upmix but I am curious as to what each surround mode does.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i haven't played with the upmixers, give arc a call during the week and see if they can give you any details.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So I got my brand new PS8 Pro, and everything are fine except it doesn't have any sound coming out of it at all.

It is not the mute on the DSP software nor from the PSC remote.

I can see from the VU meter:
1. Input strength reached green level.
2. Post mixer strength reached green level.
3. Post EQ strength reached green level.
4. Output strength reached green level.

I can conclude it is not the amplifier as it plays perfectly fine when it is connected to the head unit.

Do I miss on something here? I swear I've looked at every single settings and I ran out of idea other than to think I got a busted unit


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the psc's volume control shows as the big vertical slider on the right, make sure it's 0db. i usually set the input voltage to 2v levels. check the input mappings, maybe use the input mixer assist.

that's all i got without knowing more about the setup.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.

Yes the PSC is not muted. I also tried different input and output, and nothing works. 

Well I guess I’ll return the dsp to the shop and see if they can get it running.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok so they replaced the DSP as it is faulty.

The PS8 Pro sounds much better than my Helix DSP Pro MK1; and this is based on hearing test at home (I tested a few DSP). I only set the crossover between my speakers and subwoofer.

The surround upmixer for the rear seems to be true rear signal ala Dolby/Logic7/Euphony, but later I will know if it is as good as Alpine H800's Euphony and JBL MS8 Logic 7.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Since it won’t be until the weekend to install the PS8 Pro, I decided to RTA the setup at home and play around with the EQ.

The Software is as easy to use as the Helix, but looks like I can’t get the REW file to work on all channels linked. No drama as I don’t really use REW autoEQ anymore these days.

I supposed I do not have to say much about the EQ ability of PS8 Pro and why it is superior than pretty much anything out there; but it can boost up to 20db, cut by 24db and its Q can go to 20. Always nice to have more, just in case we need it.

Anyhow here is the RTA results without any EQ. Mic used is Audiofrog mic and the method used is moving average.













All of the DSP I tested shows more or less the same curve, but they do not sound the same - especially stage wise. That being said it didn’t take long to shape the curve as the EQ is pretty responsive and easy to use.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

U can also use graphic eq and then switch to parametric on top of the graphic. Which more than doubles the eq ability of the PS8PRO but once you're in parametric mode u can't switch back...yet


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I installed the PS8 Pro DSP and X2 1200.6 amplifier last night. 

Running the front midrange/tweeter on passive is old school Xetec 3g-400, leaving 2 spare channels for center duty later. The X2 1200.6 is to drive the front midbass, rear 2-way, and subwoofer. 

I do not know what is the voltage output the PS8 Pro (I think it is 8v?), but X2 1200.6 input is 0-3.5v and the Xetec 4G-300 is 0-6v.

Using 0db test tone and SMD-DD1:
1. The Xetec 3g-400 gain only moved by a smidge before it clipped. 
2. The X2 1200.6 channel 1/2 and 3/4 (for midbass and rear 2-way respectively) gains needs to stay at minimum and DSP output reduced by 5db. 
3. The X2 1200.6 channel 5/6 bridged (for subwoofer duty) gain needs to stay at minimum and DSP output reduced by 7db. 

Powerful indeed.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

ps8pro is 8vrms out. x2s are 0.2-4v in and make full power around 3.7v. lots of gain available inside the ps8pro as well.

i have two 1200.6s and two 1100.1s with my ps8pro, i'm not wanting for more output


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, so this morning I re check the gain level as I think something wasn't right about the X2 1200.6 gain level.

Revised DSP output to X2 1200.6 (amp gain at minimum, 0db test track):
1. Midbass Chn 3 and 4, reduced by 2db.
2. Rears Chn 5 and 6, reduced by 5db.
3. Subwoofer Chn 8, reduced by 7db.

Then off to crossover settings, time alignment and for now just reduced driver side output to get it to center. Will EQ later.

What I am most interested in knowing is how is the upmixer behaving, and I reckon it works extremely well.

This is my upmixer matrix:









My rear 2-way component is mounted on the rear C-pillar facing the front, and I set the high-pass at 100h/24db. Since all of the speakers are set at 0db by amp gain management, I reduced the dsp output for the rear by a further -12db (to quickly mimic the rear playing 12db below the front). I added 25ms of delay on top of the initial value I set for the rear speakers.

The result is very impressive because it acts just like the Dolby PLIl/Logic7/Euphony - it enhanced the front stage and it creates a sense of space/room/soundfield. You cannot get the same results with a mere simple L-R.









When playing pink noise the rear is not doing anything much.









When I play music (in this case piano bar jazz), we can now see there is a strong rear signal as it picks up information of rear sound within the music.


What an awesome DSP for sure!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> ps8pro is 8vrms out. x2s are 0.2-4v in and make full power around 3.7v. lots of gain available inside the ps8pro as well.
> 
> i have two 1200.6s and two 1100.1s with my ps8pro, i'm not wanting for more output


Impressive!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i am waiting for the new software 10106 update before a likely purchase of a 1200.6DSP. ARC is on top of their stuff.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't got the chance to EQ the system today, but It looks like my choice of amplifier to power the speakers are spot on with 0db test tone gain management for all channels.

A quick RTA to see what is Front + sub looks like:








The tweeter is reduced by 3db on the passive and hopefully that dip is due to a simple phase issue between the mid and tweet. 

So I RTA the subwoofer individually since I wanted to get REW to give me the necessary PEQ:









Looks like the sub section is pretty damn good be it from the amp and/or the dsp. 

Plus, the values provided by REW are possible to be entered into PS8 Pro


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

And so the EQ ability of the PS8 Pro allows me to easily correct the room response of the midrange and tweeter on passive crossover. It would easier again if it is an active setup











I find it easier to use the EQ in PS8 Pro vs Helix. I guess having the gain and Q value right below the frequency band makes it a breeze to just punch in the numbers and move on to the next band. And maybe it is just me, but sometimes it felt like some DSP is more responsive to EQ than others. If that is true, then the PS8 Pro is definitely very responsive to changes in EQ to get the desired room correction results. 

And I also did room correction for the subwoofer. Again, very easy.









So my limited experience with the PS8 Pro has been very positive so far. However, the software while is nice to use, it isn’t as good as Helix - especially during offline mode. I could list what I don’t like about it, but then it feels like I am nit-picking because all of the major functions works very well. 

Next is EQ the midbass together with the mid/tweet and subwoofer.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright, that's enough for tonight. Will do fine more refine tune tomorrow.









Easy like a walk in the park.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So now that I am very happy with the front stage and rear ambiance setup, it is time to experiment with center speaker. 

Here is the final RTA results for the front stage and rear ambiance. 









To keep it simple and efficient I will just use the oem location and for a start I’ll use my el cheapo hertz 3.5” coaxial. If the center brings benefit, then I think I’ll commit to JL CX3 coaxial.









I guess I am having a lot of fun with PS8 Pro and I can imagine how awesome it will be if I decided do 5.1 system fully active.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

OW ****! The system truly comes alive now! Is like a veil being lifted!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

After the whole weekend playing around with the center channel and trying to understand how does the Upmixer actually works.

I settled with the following in/out channel assignment after the EQ session is completed - except for the center speaker:










The reasons of not assigning the output from the Upmixer during EQ session:
1. Depends on the crossover you set for the center speaker, your FL and FR will not play any sound unless there are true left and right information. It will do this if you set the center to play from 100hz.

2. Rear speaker will be very muted when playing pink noise ( no rear information for pink noise).

So I dial the FL, FR, RL, RR and SW and set them according to the target levels, and then re-assign the output from the Upmixer. Do the EQ for Center speaker last - coming out of the Upmixer.

This is my first time trying to dial in a center speaker, but a long time ago I had 6.5" midbass and 1.2" tweeter for 2-way center when I had MS8. Of course I cannot expect the Hertz 3.5" coaxial to dive down to 100hz, so for a start I play it safe and try at 400hz/24db slope and likewise I matched my fronts mid/tweet to crossover the midbass at 400hz/24db also. 

After some EQ, I was able to shape it as so:








Not bad, and the drop at the top end is expected (lousy tweeter and extremely off axis) so I am not bothered trying to shape it. I set the output of the center to equal the fronts and the center really does brings benefit to the system. No time alignment is needed, and the center will follow where your fronts center image is (to a certain degree obviously). In summary it enhanced your center image.

But the fun didn't stop there because the center really shines when it is crossed at 250hz and the imaging becomes really impressive once I lowered my Mid/Tweet crossover back down to 300hz with the midbass. It creates a stronger sense of depth between the vocals and the background (obviously the fronts crossover plays a big role here also). 

A pretty great improvement from a lousy 3.5" coaxial speaker and now I am considering a proper 2-way component for my center speaker.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tonight I put some more effort to EQ the center speaker.











Now that I know the center is at the same level with the fronts, I can proceed with level adjustments to shape up the staging.

The center being crossed at 250hz means the fronts are still playing the center information and being at the same level with the fronts means the center image is louder than it should be. Obviously the bass will also be a bit lacking since the center adds more information from 250hz onwards. Most will also say the use of center shrinks the stage and I guess that is because the center image is just being too loud.

And this is when the rear speakers comes to the rescue. 

Since it is a 5.1, the rear speakers should be called side speaker instead. What it does is acting as wingman for your front left and front right - widening the stage. I find the sides level at 12db below the fronts is spot on for 4.1, but for 5.1 I need more from the side speaker to help out the fronts due to the presence of the center speaker. 

So the center is on level with the fronts, and the sides are 12db below the front are my starting point. 

For now I settled with:
1. Center to be 4db below the fronts.
2. Sides to be 11db below the fronts. 

The center is now pushed forward to the windscreen together with the front but still has that nice separation effects, the width returns giving it an illusion of the stage is wider than the car, and the bass returns. 

Oh and here is a video of the rear on its own playing just the rear information.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok it is a wrap up.

So in the end I settled with the following.:

Center level equal to the fronts
Sides level increased by 2db, to be 10db below the fronts and center.
Subwoofer level increased by 2db from the original EQ with the fronts.

The crossover settings are:

Front Midrange/Tweeter 3khz on 24db passive crossover, high pass 300hz from DSP.
Front Midbass bandpass 80hz/24db to 300hz/24db from DSP.
Subwoofer bandpass 20hz/12db to 80hz/24db from DSP.
Rear midrange/tweeter 3khz on 24db passive crossver, high pass 100hz from DSP.
Center coaxial highpass 250hz from DSP.

The overall sound is very good but it can be a whole lot better if it is on an active setup for the fronts. But before I go there I would like to explore the use of proper midrange and tweeter for the center. Unfortunately it is just not possible to drop in something that can play from 100hz, so at the very best is a 3.5' midrange and 1' tweeter as there is just not enough depth and space for a clean install.

For fun I tried listening to it with the center set to play from 100hz and in this configuration the original levels I set during EQ can stay as is. I can tell it will sound amazing and is definitely the best setup if the center can properly play from 100hz.

So then I just saved four different settings:
2.1
4.1
5.1 (center at 250hz)
5.1 (center at 100hz)

I really like this DSP because there is so much potential and caters for those who prefers front stage only or guys like me who favors surround setup.

I have another car running on same HU, similar speakers, better amps, and uses Alpine PXA-H800 sending its Euphony signals to Helix DSP Pro to allow me utilize all 10 channels to run active 3-way fronts, passive rears and a subwoofer for a 4.1 system. This system shines because of the Alpine Euphony signal and the excellent EQ section of the Helix DSP Pro.

In comparison to that system, I think the PS8 Pro setup while it is more basic and using slightly lesser grades of equipment are not too far behind it, and maybe it can equals it once the center speaker is the same as the fronts.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Let’s get it started


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok done. Just need to mount the passive somewhere and hopefully it works well.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this the one that works with the iDatalink AR amp replacement module? If so considering it down the road when I go a more serious system


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

03blueSI said:


> Is this the one that works with the iDatalink AR amp replacement module? If so considering it down the road when I go a more serious system


Yes.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So I got the 2-way center speaker connected to the passive today. The midrange is 3.5 inch in size, which is 1 inch bigger than the FL and FR midrange. They are from the same maker, and the center's midrange is the higher grade of the two.

Since there is not enough depth I have to use whatever tweeter fits in there and thankfully I found a one inch hard dome tweeter that fits - and because of this a custom passive crossover needed to be made.

I got the midrange and tweeter scanned using LMS and due to the lack components and time I opted for a simple 4khz/12db Linkwitz-Riley passive crossover.









So now that I have a proper 2-way center speaker; can my PS8-Pro setup beats my VW Golf's Alpine/Helix setup? Like hell it did and the EQ for the center speaker is still on default flat.

But the truth is it already sounds much better than the VW Golf's setup before I have the 2-way center.

A few days ago I changed the crossover point between the front midbass and front midrange from 300hz to 250hz. It is a small 2.5' midrange but 250hz/24db is easy as it is in a sealed enclosure with big enough volume. This optimized the sound. And just like that with front and sub alone it sounds better than my Alpine/Helix setup with front, rear and sub. The staging then equals the one in the Golf once I turn on the rear.

So now the 2-way center is on and it sounds really good. I haven't run the RTA to see what the center is like but the 5.1 setup sounds so damn alive, smooth and detailed.

And I guess that's how the PS8 Pro sounds like; alive, smooth and detailed. Its the kind of sound that makes me nod to the beat of the music and most important of all it makes me wants to listen to music. Of course I have not tried all of the available DSP in the market but I have tried a few and the PS8 Pro is the best sounding DSP that I have tried so far.

But for reference I have tested:
1. JBL MS-8.
2. Alpine PXA-H701.
3. Helix DSP Pro MK1.
4. Alpine PXA-H800.
5. Audiocontrol DM-810 (I only tested this at home as it isn't mine).
6. Zapco DSP-Z8 IV-8 (I only tested this in friend's car as I was asked to tune it).


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So here is the RTA result plus REW simulation:









So the highpass is set at 250hz/24db but it looks like the actual room response shows 350hz is the best it can do right now. There are leaks on the center baffle/lid but I don't know if having it sealed (I will anyway) will allows the midrange to start playing form 250hz. I know this midrange can do it in the right enclosure (which dashboard is not). 

The passive crossover works great and the high frequency is nice and smooth. It looks like the use of hard dome tweeter works a treat. It is also loud and clear. That RTA is with the center channel output reduced by 9db and the amp gain is still set at minimum. 

The REW simulated EQ seems to be very straightforward and nothing dramatic. 

All good.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad to hear the DSP is working well for you.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Glad to hear the DSP is working well for you.


Yeah the PS8 Pro is just a very pleasant sounding DSP. I am having a lot of fun with it also as there are many things to learn and play around with. I hope I am not sounding biased but it is a really good product.

In fact it encourages me to revisit my Helix DSP Pro and apply some of the things I learned from tuning the PS8 Pro. I removed the Alpine H800 and decided to give the DSP Pro another chance by using my HU/Cd changer Coax digital output and tune based on that. I find out that to make the DSP Pro sounds alive I need to give it a somewhat more of a smiley eq curve.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

dlheman said:


> Yeah the PS8 Pro is just a very pleasant sounding DSP. I am having a lot of fun with it also as there are many things to learn and play around with. I hope I am not sounding biased but it is a really good product.
> 
> In fact it encourages me to revisit my Helix DSP Pro and apply some of the things I learned from tuning the PS8 Pro. I removed the Alpine H800 and decided to give the DSP Pro another chance by using my HU/Cd changer Coax digital output and tune based on that. I find out that to make the DSP Pro sounds alive I need to give it a somewhat more of a smiley eq curve.


Wait till.the next release of the software. More features added.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Wait till.the next release of the software. More features added.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I’ll be waiting for sure.

I’ll go back to the PS8 Pro again this weekend once I fixed the center baffle. I already have more ideas to make it even better again.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So just to side track a little bit, but it is still related to the PS8 Pro.

Below is how I revise the usual sound curve I use, in order to make my DSP Pro setup sounds as pleasing as the PS8 Pro setup: 








Red = Revised
Blue = default

So an increase of 1.5db at the subbass section and an increase of 2.5db at the trebble section. 

With the new target curve made, simply use the REW to shape:









With that curve, my DSP Pro setup sounds just about equal to the curren PS8 Pro setup with the flat curve. Or at least that's how my mind and ears remembers it as I haven't been listening to the PS8 Pro setup for days now. I'll compare the two later before I make the changes I want in PS8 Pro.

And whatever I learned here through PS8 Pro and DSP Pro, will be transferred to the Alpine H800 which I will use for a much simpler setup in another car. 

Fun!

Oh yeah, here's Mr Smiley:


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe take the midrange flat down to like 200-250hz, then you won't feel the need to boost higher frequencies?


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> maybe take the midrange flat down to like 200-250hz, then you won't feel the need to boost higher frequencies?


I can try that also!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I fixed the center speaker baffle/cover by adding additional 6mm mdf spacer to clear the air con vents below the midrange magnet. Use 3M double tape all around the baffle and voila!








Sure it is nicer if it is flush fit like OEM, but I think it looks ok. 

The center is then crossed at 315hz/24db LR, and after EQ and gain settings I can get it down to 330hz. 








I will touch up the EQ later.

So the reason of why I cross it at 315hz is because the midrange can't play below 330hz and I have also changed the front midbass x midrange crossover from 250hz to 315hz to allow better bass presence by sacrificing a little bit of focus on the vocal. 

As with before, the 5.1 setup uses the Upmixer matrix for the output channel assignment:









This time I time align the center speaker as it sounds better anchored and it is louder when it is time aligned.

The rear is set to play from 250hz as the 5.25" midrange and the actual room response is about 320hz. 

So the front midrange, the center midrange, and the rear midrange - all of them are playing from a similar crossover point at 315hz to 330hz. 

I have 3 settings:
1. Front stage + sub (2.1). In this setup I am not using the Upmixer output.
2. Front stage + rears + sub (4.1). In this setup, only the rears are using the Upmixer. 
3. Front stage + center + rears + sub (5.1). Use Upmixer for the entire channels output. 

Since center speaker crossed at 315hz, the center channel is not doing a true full center as the FL and FR is basically plays as normal. But that is ok because just like the rears I will use the center to support the fronts. Both the center and rears are set to be 12db below the fronts as to me this made it sounds natural. The improvements are subtle and only noticeable if you start listening from 2.1 then switch to 4.1 and to 5.1. 

Some the of the noticeable difference from just 2.1:
1. Rear only - the stage is pushed further forward and feels wider. You hear more details that is otherwise hidden if it is just 2.1.
2. Rear and Center - all of the above plus the center becomes clearer, more focused and more details on the center stage. 

So it very much like injecting steroids to enhance the front stage - without any drawback. 

Another thing I noticed is that when I was playing around with the 5.1 setup is I don't have to add 25ms delay on top of the initial delay for the rear. I don't know if by using the Upmixer means there is a delay built into it or not, but it sounds better if I do not add 25ms of delay for the rears. I will give it a try for the 4.1 setup later. 

I am still learning my way through the PS8 PRO 5.1 Upmixer and so far it has been very good. I hope they provide more information about how to best use the Upmixer and clearly state what does each surround mode does. 

Fun!









'


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So after a couple days of listening and testing, I finally nailed down to one setting that truly impresses me.

This will be my final setup for the center and rear:
1. Center from 250hz and 14db below the fronts.
2. Rears from 100hz and 10db below the fronts.

As I have said, the actual response will not be as according to what the crossover setting is, but at least I know I have shaped all of them to be butter smooth. And just like the center, the Upmixer actually does something again based on what the rear crossover is selected at. You can hear it. If you set the rear at 100hz, you can hear more bass on far right and far left - and it is pretty damn cool. But you also need to balance it with the center, or else u hear more bass on your right and on your left instead of it being mono as it should. To do this, is sufficient to set the center at 250hz.

And the next challenging thing is to determine what would be the right db level for the center and the rears with that crossover setting. I find it superbly balanced if rear is set to be 10db below the front increasing the far sides and the center at 14 db below the front assisting the fronts. All that's left for me to do after that is to of course change the subwoofer highpass from 20hz to 10hz with 12db slope. This completes the full range tonal balance.









Just need to drop the 31.5hz by 3db and that's it.

The result is an immersive grand sounding system with the sweet PS8 Pro sound that is pretty soothing to the ear and yet is clear, detailed, dynamic and alive.

This is just about the maximum best I can do right now with the limitation of the system, but then again there is nothing limited about the way it sounds~!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

And so I just cannot leave this thing alone and in my moment of weakness I went and ordered an Arc Audio 1000.6 DSP.

And I have two configurations in mind.

The first option is to go active fronts and center, but keep the rear on its 3khz/24db passive:









In this configuration the 1000.6 will do the amplifications, crossover and time alignment for the front 3-way while the PS8 Pro will do the rest.

The second option is to go full active and it requires another amplifier for subwoofer duty.









In this configuration the 1000.6 DSP power the front 3 ways and its chn 7 and 8 RCA out sends signal to Polk D2000.2 amp for subwoofer. The 1000.6 DSP will also do the full duties of EQ, TA, and XO for both the front and the subwoofer. The PS8 Pro will do the rest for the center and rear.


I'll see how I go because I am still debating whether or not it is worth it running the rear on active because it does adds a bit more complexity.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I installed the 1000.6 DSP and after much thought decided to keep it simple and practical until I understood better on how to use both the PS8 Pro and 1000.6 DSP together.









So here goes.

The output from PS8 PRO do not change:









Then the input on 1000.6 and its output:








I use 1 to 2 output splitter for the center. Is not necessary, but I don't want to split my RCA so why not.

So what I did is basically replaced the passive crossover with the 1000.6, with the ability to time align each driver. This way it gives me the same control over at PS8 PRO as I did before and with this configurations I should be able to quickly correct whatever needs correcting due to the change from passive to active for the midrange and tweeter. 

All I did for tonight is to figure out how to work both DSP together. First I set the FL, C and FR crossover at 2500hz/24db between the midrange and the tweeter at 1000.6 DSP. The highpass for the midrange is set at PS8 PRO. Then I reduced the PS8 Pro channel output going to the 1000.6 DSP, and also reduced the 1000.6 DSP master output. I just did it using ear as I was also testing to make sure all of the channels are correctly assigned and tomorrow I will do the proper level matching going in and out of both PS8 Pro and 1000.6.

The PSC controller is connected to the PS8 Pro as the 1000.6 DSP is acting a lot like a normal amp once its volume is fixed.

Right now the sound quality improvements already exceeded my expectations - and it is still on the same EQ too. 

The best way I can think of to describe the sound is that it actually becomes even easier to listen to because it sounds softer.

But I don't know if the word softer is appropriate because there are more details and definition to the sound image and the tonal. I didn't plan on listening to music in the car tonight as I only wanted to perform system testing and troubleshooting, but then I was in the car for a good full hour just enjoying music with the new sound as it is just very nice to listen to and it doesn't punish the ear one bit. 

I didn't expect the improvements to come this easy - but it did!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So after a few days testing the synchronization between PS8 Pro and 1000.6 DSP, I am finally happy with the process to tune the two DSP together. 

Starting from the gain management from the head unit to PS8 Pro, PS8 Pro to the 1000.6 DSP.

With pink noise playing, I dial up the HU (won't clip even at max) until it reached the -3db mark on the PS8 Pro's Vu meter, and then get the Gain Wizard to do its thing. I then adjust the subwoofer and center, each to have -6db less input at Mixer stage in order to have the same equal loudness with the fronts and rears. Now the Input, Post Mixer, Post EQ and Output all nets the same loudness throughout. 

Next I send full signal from the PS8 Pro to the 1000.6 DSP. Channel 1 and 2 serves for front signal, and channel 7 for Center. At the input stage of 1000.6 DSP, its loudness equals the output stage of PS8 Pro, and again I hit the Gain Wizard to let it do its thing. But even with the Input stage reaching -3db mark, it is a fair bit lower at the Post Mixer stage. So I increased all of the Mix Input by 4db to match the input. By doing that, now the Post EQ and Output (at 0.00db) are all equals to each other - and most importantly equal to the PS8 Pro. 

I didn't bother checking the 1000.6 DSP output because I know I will be reducing the hell out of its output channels as it is just powering tweeters and midranges. 

I left the 1000.6 DSP master volume at 0.00db as the PSC controller is connected to the PS8 Pro and the 1000.6 DSP will follow whatever signal is coming out of the PS8 Pro. That being said, I suspect that is why I get a little turn-on pop when the 1000.6 DSP is turned on. It will be wonderful if somehow a single PSC controller can control both DSP, but hey nothing is perfect. 

The entire fronts and center's mid/tweet XO, TA and EQ are done at the 1000.6 DSP, while PS8 Pro do the midbass and subbass. I prefer to EQ the entire fronts together, but this is no issue. Switching between DSP is easy and is not that bad. And all that gain management work made EQ'ing straightforward and easy. 

So here is the result with back to back RTA between FL and FR:









There is so much more headroom than I know what to do with it. The sound is so much more clearer and dynamic. The stage is wider and I am not even using the rear speakers yet. And then the center image is crystal and I am not even using the center speaker yet. Louder too of course, but in fact my sub-bass channel output requires 2.5db less to meet the target level. Amazing stuff. 

I guess it won't be long until I just go ahead and run everything full active because I reckon there is a benefit in running the rear active with the PS8-Pro surround. 









I got Arc Audio KAR 900.id that is currently being serviced and it easily fits in there.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok so I went for full active setup and for now I am using the Polk D2000.2 as a temporary substitute for the Arc Audio KAR 900.1ID.

The configuration is as so:









1000.6 DSP act as a standalone and take full duty for dialing the fronts and subwoofer. I leave the 1000.6 DSP master volume at 0.00db at all times and control the volume from the PS8 PRO. 










After I finished EQing FL+SW and FR+SW individually to match each other, I proceed to group EQ all of them as one to clean up any gains and dips so that the sum of all matched the target curve. 









Once the fronts and subwoofer are done I move on to the PS8 Pro to set up the center and rears. Their mid/tweet crossover is the same as the front speakers; 315hz and 3khz. 

As with my previous setup and preference, I set the center at 14db below the fronts, and the rears are at 10db below the fronts.

Below is the actual RTA response:










I then created 4 presets:
a) 2.1 front and subwoofer.
b) 4.2 front, rear and subwoofer. 
c) 5.1 front, center, rear and subwoofer. 
d) 5.1 Surround. 

The 5.1 Surround is the only setup which the PS8 Pro sends out its full range signal to the 1000.6 DSP via the Upmixer. And it don't sound the same in comparison to the 5.1. 

So is it worth it having the rear speakers as active? Well for sure it is not necessary, but It is also not pointless to have the center and rear as active because it does improves the sound quality. At least this is true to me when using PS8 Pro. The improvements are very noticeable once they are set up properly - because all of the extra information from the center and rear speakers brings out the spirit of the sound that is otherwise hidden. 

Speaking about the rear speakers; this time I just go with the maximum delay the PS8 Pro can possibly add on top of the initial delay valued entered for the rear speakers - and in my case an additional 29.26ms can be added. This results in a grand sounding system by enhancing as if extending the far left and far right information (remember it is 5.1 so the rear speaker is actually acting as Sides). This is beneficial even when not using center speaker and It is just absolutely stunning!

So that is it for now - until the new updated software is released, I guess.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

I just downloaded the new PS8 Pro software. 










37 bands eh? 

Time to get a little bit more serious with the tune.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

sweeeet!!! the new software is out. with phase graph and all pass filters. damn. i think my wallet might be getting lighter!!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes just out 22 September.

And the EQ section now works properly during off-line mode.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

it seems they removed the EQ chart and the invert eq selection" option ...


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

vactor said:


> it seems they removed the EQ chart and the invert eq selection" option ...


Yeah the Touch EQ feature is no longer there.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Did anyone notice the output volume changed with the same setting, post upgrade?
The EQ section is much better. With the addition of AP filters and HS and LS, the bands and tuning take way less time.

Bravo Arc

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Organics12 (Jul 24, 2021)

dlheman said:


> I installed the PS8 Pro DSP and X2 1200.6 amplifier last night.
> 
> Running the front midrange/tweeter on passive is old school Xetec 3g-400, leaving 2 spare channels for center duty later. The X2 1200.6 is to drive the front midbass, rear 2-way, and subwoofer.
> 
> ...


Did I hear xetec Been search for more forever


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Organics12 said:


> Did I hear xetec Been search for more forever
> View attachment 316036


yeap. It’s a damn tank for an amp and it still works flawlessly as if it was purchased yesterday.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yet another good fun with the Arc Audio.

The current software has a different algorithm for the surround Upmixer. Some of the things I mentioned in my previous post is no longer valid, such as, if I set the center to 100hz then it seems the FL and FR no longer carry center information. There are other things which I noticed are different, but none of the changes affects the way I need the Upmixer to be. 

So a new strategy is to take advantage of the ability to delay the rear up to 30ms. I find this allows me to have the front flat to 20khz









The rear and center are still set to -3db at 20khz, due to few reasons, one of which is that I can see on the Post EQ meter display that the rear and center tweeter are not playing as loud as its midrange. But it’s ok as they not necessary to be flat to 20khz anyway.

So in my understanding having the front flat to 20khz of course made it sound clearer but at the same time can be too aggressive and cause ear fatigue. It is pretty much like hearing a loud system in a small room.And that’s with 25ms of delay added to the rear. So all I need to do is to ‘enlarge’ the sound space and thankfully it works perfect at ~30ms of additional max delay to the rear. 

So a clearer and fuller sound (10hz - 20khz), and a bigger sound space (~30ms delay rear). 

Superb!


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got myself the Arc Audio Bluetooth Device.










Red is Nakamichi MB-X CD.
Green is Arc Audio BTD via iPhone 6S.

Same tune, same Pink Noise, and same volume.

No wonder it sounds awesome.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

So I just ordered a PS8 Pro. Does anyone know if the software will work with the touchscreen of a Windows 10 laptop? I need to buy a laptop, and a small touchscreen would be ideal for me to make quick adjustments after the initial setup of the Pro. I'm not a set it and forget it type of person.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the control points seem a bit small, i don't know how well they'd work w/ a touch screen. in the car, i usually end up w/ my laptop's base on my belly, hinge in my lap and screen angled up


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

nadams5755 said:


> the control points seem a bit small, i don't know how well they'd work w/ a touch screen. in the car, i usually end up w/ my laptop's base on my belly, hinge in my lap and screen angled up


touchscreen with pen?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

stylus would work better, the control points are a bit small for fingering


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ryyo said:


> So I just ordered a PS8 Pro. Does anyone know if the software will work with the touchscreen of a Windows 10 laptop? I need to buy a laptop, and a small touchscreen would be ideal for me to make quick adjustments after the initial setup of the Pro. I'm not a set it and forget it type of person.





ryyo said:


> So I just ordered a PS8 Pro. Does anyone know if the software will work with the touchscreen of a Windows 10 laptop? I need to buy a laptop, and a small touchscreen would be ideal for me to make quick adjustments after the initial setup of the Pro. I'm not a set it and forget it type of person.


Touch screen with your finger will work, granted the capacitive touch on the laptop is designed right. I tried with windows surface 3 and 4 both were difficult at times. I ended up using the microsoft pen


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Got one on the way with the controller, are they any good?
Will be using Mosconi Pro amps.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

727south said:


> Got one on the way with the controller, are they any good?
> Will be using Mosconi Pro amps.


Is the most fun I have with DSP because there are so many things that I can do with it. 

Sublime sound too.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

yep.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to know, this is my 1st DSP been running JL VX amps for almost 2 years


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

727south said:


> Good to know, this is my 1st DSP been running JL VX amps for almost 2 years


You'll like it.

Basically all DSP does the same thing, but these are some of things that made ARC Audio PS8-Pro special to me:

1. The sound.
2. The EQ capability of boost by 20db and cut by 24db allows superior flexibility in correcting and shaping the actual room response - limited only by imagination.
3. Upmixer to be creative with soundstage arrangement as it allows center and rear.
4. Vu Meter and Plot graph to assist with output gain and EQ gain management so I know where the limit is.
5. The high quality Bluetooth Device (BTD).

I am still learning and improving, and not only this DSP makes me wants to discover more but it also allows me to get results because I can craft the sound.

Here's my latest result and my favorite setting so far:


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

fred does a pretty good overview of the dsp and some basic tuning concepts - 




psc is pretty powerful, gets its own video -


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks 5755


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

727south said:


> Got one on the way with the controller, are they any good?
> Will be using Mosconi Pro amps.


yes


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

So I downloaded the PS8 Pro software the other day and have been doing some preliminarily setup before hooking everything up. In the Settings tab under Speaker Load, all speakers are set to 2 ohm by default. Should I uncheck all of those so they aren't set to 2 ohm? I know it seems obvious to uncheck them, but I'm not sure why they'd be set that way as a default.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

ryyo said:


> So I downloaded the PS8 Pro software the other day and have been doing some preliminarily setup before hooking everything up. In the Settings tab under Speaker Load, all speakers are set to 2 ohm by default. Should I uncheck all of those so they aren't set to 2 ohm? I know it seems obvious to uncheck them, but I'm not sure why they'd be set that way as a default.


If it is PS8-Pro standalone DSP then it don’t matter. In fact that ohm selector will not be there when software goes live with the hardware.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

dlheman said:


> If it is PS8-Pro standalone DSP then it don’t matter. In fact that ohm selector will not be there when software goes live with the hardware.





dlheman said:


> If it is PS8-Pro standalone DSP then it don’t matter. In fact that ohm selector will not be there when software goes live with the hardware.


Thanks!


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

So it took me long enough (I can't believe I waited almost an entire day), but I got the PS8 now hooked up in my truck. The only tuning adjustments that I've made so far are to time alignment. I haven't done any eq work yet, and I can't believe how much better this sounds than my Alpine PXA-H800. With that being said, I'm having some pretty bad ground noise issues that weren't there at all with the Alpine. Hopefully I can figure that out and get it resolved tomorrow. There may also be some other issues, but possibly more on that later.

What's everyone using for the power and ground wires to the PS8? The manual suggests 18 gauge ofc. I'm not finding much ofc in that size, but did see that KnuKonceptz has some but I'd have to order it. I'd prefer to see if there's something I could pick up locally if there's more options.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i've got my amps and dsp grounded at the same spot/bolt, 16-18ga wire but it's not ofc. no noise issues though.

could be some gain structure in your system. might be able to turn the gains down a bit since there's 8vrms out of the ps8pro.

i have the input at 2v sensitivity level, 0db overall output level, and per-channel outputs based on tuning needs.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

AVIDEDTR said:


> The LR crossovers are amplitude correct when using 24 dB / octave slope This means that their amplitudes sum to 0 dB at all frequencies when the crossover frequencies are the same. If you invert the phase (in the delay tab) then the 12 dB / octave crossovers are amplitude correct.
> 
> Basically, a Butterworth filter acts like a Butterworth filter. They are "Correct" to their original designs. Don't mistake this as being some kind of "Phase Linear" or non-phase shifting crossover.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


thanks for that. That helps us a lot  ..... so it’s boring then....
Okay not boring, I bet it’s very nice..... just boring to me...


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

nadams5755 said:


> i've got my amps and dsp grounded at the same spot/bolt, 16-18ga wire but it's not ofc. no noise issues though.
> 
> could be some gain structure in your system. might be able to turn the gains down a bit since there's 8vrms out of the ps8pro.
> 
> i have the input at 2v sensitivity level, 0db overall output level, and per-channel outputs based on tuning needs.


It's really bad right now. It gets even worse when I do something like turn on the headlights. I'm going to re-ground it tomorrow hopefully with some better wire. I've got my input set to 2v as well. If the new ground doesn't help, then I'll start adjusting the gains on the amps. I'm hoping there isn't anything wrong with it. I did take a chance on it buying it as it was a demo unit.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i don't know what your source is, turn off the system, but unplug the source, then turn the system back on and see if the noise is still there. if it's not, then you know the issue is between the radio and dsp.

could also try unplugging the rcas from your dsp and see if the noise still exists.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

nadams5755 said:


> i don't know what your source is, turn off the system, but unplug the source, then turn the system back on and see if the noise is still there. if it's not, then you know the issue is between the radio and dsp.
> 
> could also try unplugging the rcas from your dsp and see if the noise still exists.


Source is a Kenwood DMX-1057XR. I don't think that's where the issue is (between source and DSP), because everything is hooked up exactly the same as the Alpine processor that I removed today which had zero noise issues. I'll try unplugging the input RCA's to test though.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm trying to help isolate where the issue lies, i don't know what the issue is or how to fix it. that said, you may have to chat with the retailer you got the dsp from or give arc a call.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ryyo said:


> So I downloaded the PS8 Pro software the other day and have been doing some preliminarily setup before hooking everything up. In the Settings tab under Speaker Load, all speakers are set to 2 ohm by default. Should I uncheck all of those so they aren't set to 2 ohm? I know it seems obvious to uncheck them, but I'm not sure why they'd be set that way as a default.


The software is designed to work with the standalone DSP and AMP+DSP.

One connected, the Software hides certain controls based the hardware type(s)



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ryyo said:


> So it took me long enough (I can't believe I waited almost an entire day), but I got the PS8 now hooked up in my truck. The only tuning adjustments that I've made so far are to time alignment. I haven't done any eq work yet, and I can't believe how much better this sounds than my Alpine PXA-H800. With that being said, I'm having some pretty bad ground noise issues that weren't there at all with the Alpine. Hopefully I can figure that out and get it resolved tomorrow. There may also be some other issues, but possibly more on that later.
> 
> What's everyone using for the power and ground wires to the PS8? The manual suggests 18 gauge ofc. I'm not finding much ofc in that size, but did see that KnuKonceptz has some but I'd have to order it. I'd prefer to see if there's something I could pick up locally if there's more options.


You might need to adjust your gains and buy some in line rca attenuators. I had to do this with the original PS8 and PS8PRO.


Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

This is what I used









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ryyo said:


> It's really bad right now. It gets even worse when I do something like turn on the headlights. I'm going to re-ground it tomorrow hopefully with some better wire. I've got my input set to 2v as well. If the new ground doesn't help, then I'll start adjusting the gains on the amps. I'm hoping there isn't anything wrong with it. I did take a chance on it buying it as it was a demo unit.


In all of my installs for the last 20 years. I have always installed common grounds to one common location. I would star by checking RCA's and Speaker wire. you might have a short


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, other than the noise issues which I haven't tackled yet, I definitely got some issues going on with the PS8. Hopefully it's just with my settings and not the unit itself. I have it set to 2 channel input, 8 channel output. Channel assignments are as follows for a 3 way front plus sub setup: Channel 1 is left tweeter, channel 2 is right tweeter, channel 3 is left midrange, channel 4 is right midrange, channel 5 is left midbass, channel 6 is right midbass, and channels 7 and 8 are for sub.

One of my issues is that the my right midrange does not have output with the RCA's hooked up as they should be. Since the left midrange was working, I took the left midrange RCA from the PS8 and hooked it up to the right midrange input at the amp, and the right midrange then worked. I did this just to verify that the right midrange speaker was actually working.

Now back with everything hooked up as should be, if I mute everything but the right midrange, the subs still have output, but they seem to be playing with midrange frequencies. If I un-mute the subs, they play the sub bass frequencies.

So, just to make sure there wasn't anything weird going on post PS8 (with my amps, speakers, wiring, etc.), I hooked my H800 back up and everything worked properly.

I'll try to post pics of my settings in the next post. If anyone sees something that isn't right, please let me know.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

If your H800 works fine then it is definitely your PS8 Pro that is having an issue. My first PS8 Pro came faulty as it didnt even have any output, and so they replaced it with a brand new unit.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

dlheman said:


> If your H800 works fine then it is definitely your PS8 Pro that is having an issue. My first PS8 Pro came faulty as it didnt even have any output, and so they replaced it with a brand new unit.


I was just really hoping it was something in my settings that isn't right. This is my first time setting up a DSP through a computer. If the PS8 Pro is bad, I might be SOL because I bought a demo unit.


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

ryyo said:


> I was just really hoping it was something in my settings that isn't right. This is my first time setting up a DSP through a computer. If the PS8 Pro is bad, I might be SOL because I bought a demo unit.


Is the dsp fully updated?

If not then give it a try. But download the software from Arc Website instead of direct online via the DSP (as this wont allow firmare update).


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

dlheman said:


> Is the dsp fully updated?
> 
> If not then give it a try. But download the software from Arc Website instead of direct online via the DSP (as this wont allow firmare update).


So I downloaded the DSP desktop software from the Arc website. When I open that software and connect to the PS8 Pro via USB, then go to the Firmware tab, it shows that the Desktop, Firmware, DSP, and PSC are all current.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ryyo said:


> So I downloaded the DSP desktop software from the Arc website. When I open that software and connect to the PS8 Pro via USB, then go to the Firmware tab, it shows that the Desktop, Firmware, DSP, and PSC are all current.


Email [email protected] and Copy&Paste the things you've posted here to try and diagnose the issue.

Let him know that you bought a demo unit (from a dealer?) and weren't given any indication by them that the unit had issues before you purchased it. I think at the very least they'll give you a discounted rate on repairing it, or hopefully take care of you fully. All they can say at this point is that sorry, you're SOL, but I doubt they will. Nothing to lose at this point.

Good luck.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Email [email protected] and Copy&Paste the things you've posted here to try and diagnose the issue.
> 
> Let him know that you bought a demo unit (from a dealer?) and weren't given any indication by them that the unit had issues before you purchased it. I think at the very least they'll give you a discounted rate on repairing it, or hopefully take care of you fully. All they can say at this point is that sorry, you're SOL, but I doubt they will. Nothing to lose at this point.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I just emailed him.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the software also has a "submit troubleshooting" or something in it, which will gather some more info. you can add descriptions and things.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> the software also has a "submit troubleshooting" or something in it, which will gather some more info. you can add descriptions and things.


It also sends your current settings

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Organics12 (Jul 24, 2021)

dlheman said:


> yeap. It’s a damn tank for an amp and it still works flawlessly as if it was purchased yesterday.


Is the xetec for sale?


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Organics12 said:


> Is the xetec for sale?


No, and I actually trying to source more myself~


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

How long is the delay going through the PS8-50? Was planning to feed signal to rear fill and subwoofer independently from the PS8-50 until I either find a good deal on a PS8 Pro, or buy one retail. I have some TA available in the head unit for the rear fill, but I'm SOL on the subwoofer channel. Is there much delay with PS8-50?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

up to 11ms input delay, up to 30ms output delay.


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. In the MS-8 thread, it was mentioned that it takes the signal, for example, 10ms to make its way though the processing, meaning that if you hooked up the rear fill and subwoofer to the head unit, they would be ahead of the signals coming out of the MS-8 by that 10ms it took for the processing to occur. It stands to reason that all DSPs would take some amount of time to do the processing, just wondering how "bad" it will be with a PS8-50.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i don't know what the processing delay is in the unit itself, there's a *contact* link at the bottom of arcaudio.com, you can reach out (i'd have to do the same, so we might as well skip a step  )


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Cool beans. Thanks for your response and definitely don't be spending time doing what I can do. I emailed them; we'll see what they say...


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Official answer: 0.52 ms They answered my email in less than 15 minutes; I'm impressed...


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it floating or fixed, what dsp chip is in there?


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

"The PS8-PRO is much more than your typical DSP processor. At the digital core is a high-performance, automotive-grade, user-programmable, fixed-point, 32-bit, End-to-End (from ADC to DAC), 12x12 DSP core designed specifically for the audio industry, which is capable of 96/192-kHz signal processing, with plenty of room for all the features needed for most any install. Coupled to the DSP core is a flexible DMA engine, which can move data between peripherals, such as the serial control port (SCP), digital audio input (DAI) and digital audio output (DAO), or any DSP core memory, all without the intervention of the DSP. "

from









ARC Audio PS8-Pro DSP Processor Review


The PS8-PRO is much more than your typical DSP processor. At the digital core is a high-performance, automotive-grade, user-programmable, fixed-point, 32-bit, End-to-End (from ADC to DAC), 12x12 DSP core designed specifically for the audio industry, which is capable of 96/192-kHz signal...




www.pasmag.com


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Slave2myXJ said:


> "The PS8-PRO is much more than your typical DSP processor. At the digital core is a high-performance, automotive-grade, user-programmable, fixed-point, 32-bit, End-to-End (from ADC to DAC), 12x12 DSP core designed specifically for the audio industry, which is capable of 96/192-kHz signal processing, with plenty of room for all the features needed for most any install. Coupled to the DSP core is a flexible DMA engine, which can move data between peripherals, such as the serial control port (SCP), digital audio input (DAI) and digital audio output (DAO), or any DSP core memory, all without the intervention of the DSP. "
> 
> from
> 
> ...


thanks , would curious if it’s an ADSP sharc


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The term you're looking for is latency.
If you're daisy chaining multiple DSP together especially different brands then it may be something to be mindful of but .5ms is pretty insignificant in terms of speaker time and phase alignment and can easily be overcome in the tuning process


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

Lately I've been listening to my sound system via Bluetooth and it is fun to hear the difference between the sound from different phones. Between my friends and I, we tested Apple, Samsung, Blackberry and Xiaomi using the same sound file etc. However the difference between these phones can be very significant to a point where I do not think it is normal.

So then I decided to tune the system to be non player specific, as in, no longer using the Nakamichi MB-X as a source, but instead use the build in signal generator in the PS8 Pro to play the pink noise. Just like JBL MS-8 actually. In this way the DSP is universal and whatever difference in sound we are hearing is then solely due to the characteristic of the music player.

To my surprise, the difference of the pink noise from the SMD DD-1 through the CD player is actually significantly different to the built in signal generator pink noise of the PS8-Pro.

Below is the RTA of the rear using the built in pink noise of the tune using the SMD disc:








Completely miss the target.

After a complete touch up of the tune using the built in pink noise, now every phone sounds great while sounding different (Blackberry Z10 being our favorite). Even my Nakamichi MB-X sounds better than before~!

*Side topic*
Naturally I begin to do a test of all the pink noise that are available. iPhone 6S Plus 3.5mm audio jack out into Audiofrog sound card 3.5mm input with its calibration disabled. Files used are wav format. I am not sure if this is the correct way to test it, but since the method applied is the same for all of the files then I take it the result is fair and square.








Note: Levels are adjusted for comparison purpose to match at 20khz. This is done via the REW's measurement action, after taking the measurement at full volume 

The Kicker Lab Grade pink noise is clearly the winner in this test and it looks like the downloaded Arc Audio pink noise is the same as the SMD DD-1.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 19, 2021)

Slave2myXJ said:


> How long is the delay going through the PS8-50? Was planning to feed signal to rear fill and subwoofer independently from the PS8-50 until I either find a good deal on a PS8 Pro, or buy one retail. I have some TA available in the head unit for the rear fill, but I'm SOL on the subwoofer channel. Is there much delay with PS8-50?


I know this is an older post but from my understanding the ps8-50 just has an internal version of the PS8 pro.
If this is true, there would be no benefit to a stand alone PS8 pro.

I asked about the arc 1000.6 with internal DSP vs going with the pro. I was told they are the same.
IDK. An internal DSP in theory should be better than stand alone


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

INFRNL said:


> I know this is an older post but from my understanding the ps8-50 just has an internal version of the PS8 pro.
> If this is true, there would be no benefit to a stand alone PS8 pro.
> 
> I asked about the arc 1000.6 with internal DSP vs going with the pro. I was told they are the same.
> IDK. An internal DSP in theory should be better than stand alone


Some people want different amps - a la carte, for different reasons.

I can tell you after months of experience with the 50, ARC 1000.6 and PRO+3rd party amps: They all sound different with some trades-offs. 

The PR8PRO with external amps, sound the best to my ears in a closed testing environment. IMHO, in a moving vehicle at 60mph+ they all sound the same.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 19, 2021)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Some people want different amps - a la carte, for different reasons.
> 
> I can tell you after months of experience with the 50, ARC 100.6 and PRO+3rd party amps: They all sound different with some trades-offs.
> 
> ...


Oh okay. Maybe i just Saw that post and jumped into the middle of something without full knowledge of the situation.

I also understand your reasoning of separate DSP.

Thanks


----------



## JasonF (Jun 10, 2021)

Does anyone have any more information about the upmixer in the PS8 Pro? How does it compare with the upmixer in the Alpine PXA-H800? I see in the software it's got a bunch of different modes and a large/small setting, but don't see any information about what those settings do.

Also, not as important to me as the upmixer, but does the PS8 have the ability to add reverb to individual speaker outputs?


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not aware of reverb being able to bre added. There's a bunch of delay avalible for rear fill though. 

I use the upmixer for rear fill in my impala as well as a bunch of delay. I would suggest calling Arc and speaking to Fred directly about upmixer questions. Arc is a great company and Fred is very well versed in the software.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

best to probably reach out to arc directly (contact link at the bottom of arcaudio.com). please post the results


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what Fred replied to me a couple of months ago or so:

_" The surround features that are available are something we dropped into the project based on initial requests. They do not include a upmixer so they do not have the ability to do things like a true center. In addition the actual algorithm is designed for larger open environments so the reason we don’t have instructions on them is they don’t work well in the automotive environment. However, several of our home application guys love it as they are design for far field large room environments. As the car is nearfield you may not hear any changes between the different settings. Yes this is also used for home applications which is why we have the awlwort power plug connection on the end of the unit so it can be used for home and pro audio applications as well."_


----------



## TundraSQ21 (12 mo ago)

New ps8 pro user here... does anyone know what the noise gate does in the software? I've looked through the manual and I don't see anything about it. Am I wrong to think it's their noise gate module that's built into the ps8?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

iirc it's software based, to help w/ competitors and zero-bit tracks. i imagine it mutes the outputs if there's no input signal.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

here's a bit of an explanation from PPI


https://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Accessory%20Manuals/Precision_Power_ACM420%20Noise%20Gate.pdf



and another with a video








Noise Gate: Ridiculously Clean Mixes in 12 Simple Steps December 2022


These 12 Noise Gate tips will teach you how to use noise gates quickly and effectively. Use them in your mixes to make sure they sound clean and natural.




www.musicianonamission.com


----------

